# 46g bowfront - going vertical



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

subscribed!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay. This is what I've been waiting for. 
This should be nothing short of amazing


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like a sweet tank.

I have also wanted to put together something in a real tall tank. I have thought that would be a cool way to display native _Potamogeton_.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so I couldn't resist. I'll be the guinea pig here... I got a G6 :icon_twis

One part because the Eheim 3e is a monster and doesn't really fit in the stand. (It does, but only dead center where the tank bows and has maximum floorspace.) And one part because I just think the Fluval G flat out cool. They now get to battle it out to see who has a home here. 

I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised just from opening the box. They include all media (the Eheim 3e took almost $100 of media to fill as recommended) and the fittings are really nice. The outlet splits into two jets, and they include mini spray bars. I can see some nice possibilities for flow with this. The intake is telescoping, and the actual strainer is on a loc-line fitting so it can be vertical, horizontal, or in between. Best of all, everything is BLACK!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow. That does sound really cool, which is to be expected since it is supposed to be top of the line. It'll be interesting seeing how you like it.


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

pics of the G!!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I think you're REALLY going to like the G6 from a maintenance standpoint... I mean, how much easier can it get... just get extra cartridges and swap them... like 10 second media change.... sweet! I got rid of my 46B... wasn't nearly as nice as yours, but I miss it.. yours looks GREAT!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice tank! Also waiting on a review and PICS(!) of the G6!!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

prototyp3 said:


> Best of all, everything is BLACK!


You just sold me on it right there! That's awesome! Why did it take so long for filter manufacturers to realize that green and turquoise are NOT the best colors to have on display at the back of the tank?

Anyway, subscribed.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> I think you're REALLY going to like the G6 from a maintenance standpoint... I mean, how much easier can it get... just get extra cartridges and swap them... like 10 second media change.... sweet!


That's actually the reason I would never consider that filter...those cartridges are outrageously priced. The filter is cool, but those cartridges, man!

This will be fun to watch.

Subscribed!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

jmhart said:


> That's actually the reason I would never consider that filter...those cartridges are outrageously priced. The filter is cool, but those cartridges, man!
> 
> This will be fun to watch.
> 
> Subscribed!


 
well you can still take them out, change out the media/clean them out and put them back in... with the original cartridge... it would just take you 5 min instead of 5 seconds. 

But I know what you mean.... they are expensive to begin, and the accessories/replacements are $$$$ too....


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Church said:


> You just sold me on it right there! That's awesome! Why did it take so long for filter manufacturers to realize that green and turquoise are NOT the best colors to have on display at the back of the tank?
> 
> Anyway, subscribed.



one of the reasons i love my sun sun canister, its nothing but a marineland c series knock off, but its got black bars.


----------



## dantimdad (Oct 17, 2007)

Subscribed! I love my 46 bow and am happy to see another one being planted.

Steven


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are a couple quick pics of the G6, showing it's insides. 

Seems like a decent setup. You have 3 stackable baskets to fill with bio media. (media provided) The two easily accessible cylinders house whatever modules you want. Included cylinders are a pleated filter for mechanical filtration, and an empty module for chemical filtration. (they include carbon) It's well thought out, all the pieces only fit together the correct way, and are clearly marked on top of that. All the levers are firm and feel solid, seems like a well built filter so far. 

I'll share more once I get some time to really get into it. Next up will be the nice intake and outlet stuff.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sick lookin setup so far. I saw that filter at the lfs the other day and thought to myself, "Inovation has finally hit the aquarium market". Looks cool, now lets see how it functions. 

Subscribed as well.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow - that's one techy looking filter and a nice Craigslist score! Can't wait to see the jungle


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I have to admit that filter is jabbing at my techy side, it looks awesome. But I still want to hate on it for being so expensive, and I'm always expecting pretty packages to be all eye candy and no juice. I wanna know how the build is, are the tube connections the same flimsy plastic that other filters have? How is the flow? Can you program changes in flow or is it just a digital planner with flow and temp sensors? This filter would be bad*** on a SW tank if you could program continuous flow changes. I haven't read the specs yet but I doubt this thing does much more than a $1 thermometer and notepad does while making it look hella cool with beep noises, can't wait to see what comes out in the next 10 years. Does it keep a log? If it does then it would be really great for maintenance guys, like Orlando was mentioning. Subscribed.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> I have to admit that filter is jabbing at my techy side, it looks awesome. But I still want to hate on it for being so expensive, and I'm always expecting pretty packages to be all eye candy and no juice. I wanna know how the build is, are the tube connections the same flimsy plastic that other filters have? How is the flow? Can you program changes in flow or is it just a digital planner with flow and temp sensors? This filter would be bad*** on a SW tank if you could program continuous flow changes. I haven't read the specs yet but I doubt this thing does much more than a $1 thermometer and notepad does while make it look hella cool with beep noises, can't wait to see what comes out in the next 10 years. Does is keep a log? If it does then it would be really great for maintenance guys, like Orlando was mentioning. Subscribed.


 
Some of the bells and whistles on this thing are just for kicks I think, but it actually has some really cool things going on with it. I had a pretty thorough demonstration at my LFS, and it seems pretty legit. The flow meter is cool in itself as you can see how much flow is left. 

I do not believe the flow is programmable. 

The quick change of the cartridges is a great feature IMHO... they seem powerful.. the fittings and hardware seem sturdy, although not MUCH better than the cheap stuff you usually see. The innards are really ergonomic, and it's all really well thought out how the water is routed through the machine and back out. It is nice to have the readout all in one spot too...

You are right, some of the stuff you could accomplish with a $1 thermometer and a note pad, but there really are some very useful and cool features with this thing.

$450? Not sure I'd go for all that, but heck, you pay that kind of money for a FX5 loaded up, and supposedly you get that kind of performance in a smaller package...


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

An FX5 costs nowhere near $450. ~$220 for the filter, $50 for media.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Everywhere i have seen them, they are $299, and media is $80 or so.... but my point was it's CLOSE to the cost of an fx5, and you get newer tech in a smaller package...


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

rice will come down in time. Anxious to see how it performs.

Prototyp3- glad to see there's another who's tempted by the next shiney object. 

Thanks for being the guinae pig. Now get some LED lights and we'll all live vicariously through you.

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tube connections are plastic, but I wouldn't call them flimsy. The whole thing has a very solid feel. I have no idea about the flow, it'll be awhile before I get it running. It pushes an actual 265gph with media, hoses, etc. The pump itself is rated at 665gph. You can't program changing flow rates on the Fluval, that's why I actually bought the Eheim 3e. The Eheim can do a wave making water flow program. The Fluval does monitor and graph all the parameters, flow, temp, etc. You can also define alarms for all of that stuff when it gets out of your set range. Reminds you of maintenance schedule, etc.

I'm kind of torn on which one to run with. The Eheim is bigger and does wave maker flow control.. I told myself I'd only have 2 tanks, I got this 46g Oceanic and the Fluval edge. But now I got two filters I'm dying to try out. I should put the Eheim on the edge! :icon_lol:





jaidexl said:


> I have to admit that filter is jabbing at my techy side, it looks awesome. But I still want to hate on it for being so expensive, and I'm always expecting pretty packages to be all eye candy and no juice. I wanna know how the build is, are the tube connections the same flimsy plastic that other filters have? How is the flow? Can you program changes in flow or is it just a digital planner with flow and temp sensors? This filter would be bad*** on a SW tank if you could program continuous flow changes. I haven't read the specs yet but I doubt this thing does much more than a $1 thermometer and notepad does while making it look hella cool with beep noises, can't wait to see what comes out in the next 10 years. Does it keep a log? If it does then it would be really great for maintenance guys, like Orlando was mentioning. Subscribed.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha, I already did the LED thing. It's a powerful technology, way more light than you need in a planted tank. 

I was tempted but the $500 put me off initially. Let's just say I got it for less than $300. Score!



NJAquaBarren said:


> rice will come down in time. Anxious to see how it performs.
> 
> Prototyp3- glad to see there's another who's tempted by the next shiney object.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Haha, wave action in the Edge.. don't knock it onto the floor! :icon_lol:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Edge + eheim = blender. ;D


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So tempted to try the blender idea..

Here are a couple pieces of driftwood I got from Aquaforest. I had to pick them up as they have a nice light colored bark, almost white. I asked if it would rot off quickly, they assured me it wouldn't. I asked if they would sink immediately, they assured me it would. I hope all that information holds true!

I think they got some nice character to them, and I thought they would POP better against a black background than the darker manzanita would. I'm not going to cover these with plants, I'm going to try to use them as accents. I don't have a very clear plan at the moment, but I figured these could help spark some ideas.

I got a little drive ahead of me this week as I finally located a source for some black color quartz. Oh yes!


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Any updates? Since I have a 46G bowfront, I love reading about other ones!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

The big update is my place is _finally_ good to go after the water pipe break and mini flood. Just had everything cleaned up this afternoon, so I can get things rolling with the aquariums again!


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

That's some unique driftwood. The middle one kinda looks like a person shaking his fist at the sky...or maybe i just need to go to bed lol 
Subscribed.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

rushr said:


> That's some unique driftwood. The middle one kinda looks like a person shaking his fist at the sky...or maybe i just need to go to bed lol
> Subscribed.


Haha, I can definitely see that.

Update, finally got things inorder. I wasn't able to get any colorquartz, but I got a $50 giftcard to Petsmart so I picked up 80 pounds of tahitian moon sand. I'm about halfway through rinsing it, it sure is dusty. I love how black it is after using SMS which was more of a grey. Got another bag to clean, but things are finally mooooooving!


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Fancy filters! Which models have you used in the past? I'm really looking forward to seeing how this tank comes along. Do you have any ideas yet on specific flora/fauna you'll include?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

In the recent past I've been using Rena XP filters. In the distant past I used the Fluval Canisters or Marineland Magnum 350 Canisters.

I really like rummynose, they're one my favorite fish I've kept. I think their colors look great against a dark backdrop, and the schooling behavior is a nice bonus. I was considering a heavy school of them, like 30-50. Still not sure, I also enjoyed my coral red pencilfish. I could see doing a lightly stocked mixed community with those being the stars. 

As for the plants, unsure. Notice a pattern here?  I've been so swamped with other things that I haven't been able to give it much thought. The driftwood I picked up wasn't as big as I thought it'd be in the tank, so that killed my original plan. I do really really like the texture of them, so I don't want to hide the wood. I think I might try and make a big twisted driftwood bridge across the center of the tank, each end disappearing into a big clumps of ferns/anubias. Maybe a couple patches of a small moss like fissidens along the wood. I do know that I want a low maintenance tank, so no stem plants. I'm going to play with some arrangements of the driftwood and do some sketches to get a feel for it.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple arrangement ideas for the tank:


















And the spotty fissidens patches I'd like to do on the wood:










The top image looks better than the second one, but I'm guessing the thinner center branch will get overwhelmed once the plants grow in. The second one actually looks better than it photographed. There is some nice depth to the branch arrangement on the right that is lost in the straight on view.

Any opinions?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow those branches are amazing.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the first picture, also that is some awesome wood!


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the position of the driftwood and it has an ancient kind of look about it - top and bottom picture both look good!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad you guys dig the driftwood. I spent a long time sifted through all the bins to find pieces that were this light in color. Good to know it wasn't wasted time, haha.

Here's a couple shots of that second arrangement showing how it's mainly seen from the viewing position. I like the twisting depth it has. This just might be the one I go with.









I was trying for a more dramatic/dynamic wood bridge and came up with this one. Not so hot looking empty, but I was picturing a big bunch of ferns in the gap just off center right, spilling out and curling across the front center foreground. If that makes any sense... :smile:


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad to see you have things fixed up and are updating the journal again! I'm excited to see how the tank progresses.

The wood is just awesome...it looks like two beasts jousting in competition. My money is on the one on the left. 

Oh if you get a chance, I'm trying to figure out if its possible to fit a bag of purigen in the chemical G6 compartment. And/or how much filter floss you could jam in there as a secondary mechanical filtration/polisher.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So I filled 'er up.. 
-I picked up the Aqueon water changer system. It's definitely a nice change from hauling buckets around. Well worth the $28 it cost at Petsmart after a pricematch. I'm sure I'll feel weird pumping chlorine filled water directly into a tank when there is livestock present, but I'll have to get over that.

-The G6 is noisy! It's a new setup so there is a lot of air in the freshly filled tank so I'm not going to jump to conclusions. It's expelling air at times, but there is a constant hum. Hopefully that goes away by tomorrow. Otherwise I'm going to open it up and reseat everything. I was assembling in the dark basically..
The good part, the fittings are sweet. I love the over the tank brackets, they'd work awesome on a rimless tank. The black color makes them disappear nicely. The priming button filled the filter perfectly. The LCD screen is really nice and bright. It shines right through the black glass door, so I can see it saying "Temp Alert!" No way to miss it. The maintenance reminders are going to be such a luxury. The filter feels very solid, and being able to get into the two canister modules without opening or resealing the filter is just great. Another bonus about those two modules, when you remove them, opening the filter doesn't cause water to overflow/leak out. Removing those modules lowers the water to a nice manageable level.

-The wood stayed sunk, victory! I could use some buried rocks though to help keep the wood formation more stable. I know they'll fall over if I bump them good, and that's not ideal.

Crossbow: If you look on page one, that entire red canister can be filled with Purigen, or whatever else you'd like. I'd say the size it like 1.5 soda cans. :icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

prototyp3 said:


> So I filled 'er up..
> -I picked up the Aqueon water changer system. It's definitely a nice change from hauling buckets around. Well worth the $28 it cost at Petsmart after a pricematch. I'm sure I'll feel weird pumping chlorine filled water directly into a tank when there is livestock present, but I'll have to get over that.
> 
> -The G6 is noisy! It's a new setup so there is a lot of air in the freshly filled tank so I'm not going to jump to conclusions. It's expelling air at times, but there is a constant hum. Hopefully that goes away by tomorrow. Otherwise I'm going to open it up and reseat everything. I was assembling in the dark basically..
> ...


 
I love the looks of the G3 or G6 but many they are costly as I would need 2 of them for my setup...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i really like the second a ton! just looks like a forest from harry potter. so majestic and whimsical and prehistoric all at the same time. i want your tank all ready. i think som nice medium brown rocks would look greak to go with this. make it very forest like with downoi as ferns and fissidens and some other type of forest stuff. jesus u got me thinking bout a new tank layout!!!


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

> Crossbow: If you look on page one, that entire red canister can be filled with Purigen, or whatever else you'd like. I'd say the size it like 1.5 soda cans.


Aye, I saw the photos, but didn't have anything beside it for comparison. I was wondering if you could just shove the purigen bag in there. I know you can fill it with stuff, so its nice to know 1.5 cans of soda is the volume you can work with.

That should be enough to fit a purigen bag, and some filter floss or mechanical media in there!

Oh, and this might be helpful. The local LFS down the street from me has a G3 hooked up to a planted tank (G3 one side, Eheim II on the other), and I can't hear any particular noise coming out of the G3. Of course its not exactly silent in an LFS...lol


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l hate you prototyp3 you're tempting me even more with those pictures to get a g3 . Those pieces of dw are really unique. l see a lot of potential from them.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I owe the G6 an apology. It was the splashy filling of the tank that caused the noise and burping by the filter. It corrected itself and runs very silent. Even after shutting it down for water changes it starts up quietly with no problems. Good flow for the tank as well, I'm liking it. 

The real enemy is the driftwood. It's leeching out a ton of tannins. I keep doing water changes and it keeps brewing tea in my tank. 

Waiting on some CO2 glassware to arrive, after that we're good to plant!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

damn straight you do  can't wait to see more pictures up and running!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So it's not my fault, but I totally changed the tank. Selling a few packages of my rock reminded me how nice it was. So when the driftwood accidentally fell out of the tank, I decided to drop in some rock in its place. I ended up with this:









The plan is a low maintenance mountain range tank. I'm thinking downoi bushes in the far back, glosso or ET up front, and pockets of the small round leaf staurogyne in the mid ground. (didn't scribble that in paintover) I haven't grown glosso before, is it easy enough to maintain? I grew ET and it grew like crazy, but trimming it every other week wasn't so horrible.

Any other plant suggestions would be welcome. I'm getting some downoi, I just hope it's in decent shape as it came out of my neglected tank across the country. I got the staurogyne coming Tuesday. I still need my CO2 diffusers to arrive... I guess I'll just feed a couple bubbles up my filter intake for the time being.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Very curious how it just fell out like that.  I think I like the stone 100% better. It does seem like you are going to have a little more open space at the top now.

From your post a bit back about getting the aqueon water change thing I consider when I bought my 50 ft python to be the best purchase I've ever made. No worries about pumping chlorinated water into the tank. Match the temp as close as possible and treat with prime as soon as you're done.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

crossbow said:


> Aye, I saw the photos, but didn't have anything beside it for comparison. I was wondering if you could just shove the purigen bag in there. I know you can fill it with stuff, so its nice to know 1.5 cans of soda is the volume you can work with.
> 
> That should be enough to fit a purigen bag, and some filter floss or mechanical media in there!
> 
> Oh, and this might be helpful. The local LFS down the street from me has a G3 hooked up to a planted tank (G3 one side, Eheim II on the other), and I can't hear any particular noise coming out of the G3. Of course its not exactly silent in an LFS...lol


What LFS is it that has that setup? I'd like to see it.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Very curious how it just fell out like that.  I think I like the stone 100% better. It does seem like you are going to have a little more open space at the top now.
> 
> From your post a bit back about getting the aqueon water change thing I consider when I bought my 50 ft python to be the best purchase I've ever made. No worries about pumping chlorinated water into the tank. Match the temp as close as possible and treat with prime as soon as you're done.


 
I think I bumped the wood with the algae magnet, and it fell out of the tank. Crazy, I know.. 

There is quite a bit of space, I was worried about it. I think/hope it should look alright, the canopy will eat an inch of that and the plants will bulk it up a bit. I also like the look of fish "flying" over the mountains that I've seen in photos online. I did try larger rocks that reached higher, but they were so big they didn't leave much room for planting. The bow adds a little depth in the center, but it's still basically a 12 in deep tank. Now I see what all those 55g owners complain about.

Regarding the water changer, it truly is gold. Interesting that you dechlorinate after the fill up, I think I read you can dose the tank as you start filling as well. Nice to know there's wiggle room for that. Getting the temp matched is another story. The bathroom around the corner is either scalding hot or ice cold. It requires surgical precision to get it somewhere inbetween.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l agree with with mr jg l like the stones better. one question about the g6 does it come with a micron cartridge or can you buy one for it? l think that would be awesome


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Gah, you had me going with that DW there. The rocks look good, but I was sold on the DW. Good luck with it all!
Your pal,


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Micron catridges are available for the G6, yes.

Horrible, horrible day yesterday. I had to open a gallon bag completely full of downoi and throw away 100 plants... So when I left Wisconsin for California I set my 60-P on auto pilot to grow out my downoi. I had a friend do minimal maintenance, but enough to keep it going until I got settled and was ready for them. So I finally had him break the tank down last week and send me the plants. Sure enough, the post office lost it. I finally got the package after it had been in the system for 5 days. As a result, it was mostly all yellow/brown mush. I picked out maybe 30-40 plants that looked like they might be salvageable, mainly with thick stems and healthy roots. I planted them and I'm hitting the tank heavy with CO2 to try and bring 'em back to life. What a waste though, 100 plants of downoi down the drain because of a shipping mishap. I'm bummed about it.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ohh man sorry to hear about your loss. That's one thing about mailing plants, just so nerve wrecking. Hope they sprout back to life.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this is a cool project. I only just opened up the thread. Sorry to hear about your plant loss--that's a bummer. The surviving pieces of that downoi might pull through if you can keep conditions nice and steady for them.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow. I love tanks that arte so teched up =D I think that planted tanks are hard if you have multiple tanks. Unless they are low tech. Ill keep my eye on this journal. What did you do with your eheim?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks like some of the downoi will make it. Here's a shot of the tank, not pretty. I just loaded them in where they'd fit. I plan on just letting the plants grow for a couple weeks before trying to scape things. I want to see how the staurogyne and glosso grow for me as well. 

I actually sold the Eheim 3E. I was able to get the $250 I spent on it back, so I was happy with that. Right now I've decided my next tank will be drilled. No more over the top pipes or fluctuating water levels for me. I have my eye on those new CADlights Artisan 50g starphire cubes...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

prototyp3 said:


> It looks like some of the downoi will make it. Here's a shot of the tank, not pretty. I just loaded them in where they'd fit. I plan on just letting the plants grow for a couple weeks before trying to scape things. I want to see how the staurogyne and glosso grow for me as well.
> 
> I actually sold the Eheim 3E. I was able to get the $250 I spent on it back, so I was happy with that. Right now I've decided my next tank will be drilled. No more over the top pipes or fluctuating water levels for me. I have my eye on those new CADlights Artisan 50g starphire cubes...


Just remember once you go drilled you will never go back. I know I won't Also it is alot easier to hide everything. I love those G6 filters, if only I could justify the price I would get a pair of G3's for my tank.

Craig

Craig


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

so simple but so nice. Love the stones!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So I must switch my opinion on the G6 again. It runs noisy. I compared it to one running at the LFS and mine sounds like a garbage disposal in comparison. Getting warranty work agreed to was a pain. And I'm having to ship it back on my dime. No swap, so I'll be without a filter for a couple weeks. Pretty crumby service for a $500 filter. 

I'm pretty frustrated with the whole thing. I think I'm going to get rid of this tank. I really don't like having to remove the canopy, light and glass top to work in it. Especially when I'm then working "in the dark." It's not fun, I much preferred my rimless tanks with suspended lights. I might call it quits on the planted front for awhile. I'm considering trying a reef. I might just pick up a 36x18x18 rimless tank and give it a go.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

but but but nooooo prototyp3 don't you dare leave! l never thought i'd hear this from you sorry about your filter. l haven't operated mines yet and l really hope mines doesn't make the same noise but i'll keep an eye out for it. To comment on your 36x18x18(48g) pick gla you could also go with ada but the price is what stops me. l got the same tank and l love it. only thing l haven't done yet is the suspended lights but that's easily fixed with some ada style metal bars from home depot l already got it planned out. Reef is expensive that's one of the reasons that has stopped me from going over from planted and the fact that i'm clueless about saltwater . Anyways whatever you decide on l wish you luck man.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Update on the Fluval G6 return/warranty work....

Horrible service. So they wouldn't send me a replacement as I sent them the defective filter, leaving my tank without a filter. So after a month of waiting I finally have the replacement arrive today. I open up the box and there is just the top of the filter in there, the piece with the motor and screen. Uh, where is the rest? I sent them the entire filter so they could troubleshoot the noise issue and repair or replace it. And I get one f'n piece back... This is unbelievably ridiculous.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

That is some crappy warranty service for such an expensive filter!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Eheim is the way to go.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

dude l know how you feel. my toshiba is going through something similar. The people at toshiba gave it back to me without a hardrive.... Anyways l hope my g3 doesn't break down anytime soon :S l'm kinda worried the same thing will happen to me if it does. l still wonder till this day if l should of gotten two eheims with the $ l spent for the g3. l think l woulda had some $ left over hehe, it's just the g series filters are so convenient .


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Last update on the warranty work:
So after a good week and a half of waiting I got the remaining parts of my original filter back. They were in the box wet and there was some white mold beginning to grow on it, nice. It must've been sitting there wet for over a month from when we first tested it. I told them about it and they offered to send me new filter media, and 2 new cartridges. At this point I didn't feel like arguing any more and just said "sure." I can disinfect the plastic body and baskets, even though it shouldn't be my responsibility to clean up their mess. So it took another week and those finally arrived, in two separate boxes, along with a 8 inch Habitrail Mini for mice... WTF?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l hope my g3 never messes up or i'm going to cry


----------

